# Hardened worth $500 set more than Regular Columbia tools?



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a full set of automatic drywall tools. Wondering if the Hardened by Columbia is worth the extra $500 over the standard Columbia full set that is on sale @ wall tools? Any insight would be great! Also wondering about possibly getting that 10% drywall talk discount I have heard talk of on here. Thanks Luke


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have tools from most of the major manufacturers. I clean my tools after each use or the end of the day. There is no sign of corrosion on any of my tools. So my thoughts are keep them clean and you dont need a "hardened" set.


----------



## All-Wall J (Feb 21, 2017)

All of the Columbia tools use the same "hardened" anodized aluminum parts. We offer drywall talk discounts to members on all purchases. Contact us @ 1-800-929-0927 to set up your drywall talk profile on all-wall.com


----------



## upnorth906 (Nov 15, 2016)

Gazman is right, take care of your tools and they will all last many years. I had a Columbia box for 13 years and it was still going strong when I decided to get a new one. Don't throw em around and clean and lube them after each use. They will pay for themselves 100 times over.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

upnorth906 said:


> Gazman is right, take care of your tools and they will all last many years. I had a Columbia box for 13 years and it was still going strong when I decided to get a new one. Don't throw em around and clean and lube them after each use. They will pay for themselves 100 times over.


I'm not sure why people are so obsessed with this cleaning their tools and oiling them after every use!:blink:
My tools get a wash after use yes and oiled before use but other than that they just sit in buckets of water or dust bins for the boxes!
I have a gun that's 20+ years old and it sits in water until another breaks down then its ready for action!:thumbsup:


----------

